# AC Power supply



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

You want our sister DIY site.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Check this out...







Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

trentonmakes said:


> Check this out...
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/sFTjFD84Q1c
> ...


That clip went well with coffee this morning. 
I almost spewed it out my nose,
Thanks. :vs_mad:


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

That video is lots of fun. Only had time to watch half of it. Back to work...


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I am a low voltage tech, wanting to learn more about higher voltage.
> I have 8 led strips glued to a board that i have connected by soldering +/-connections to each other. I want to power it by using a power supply that i got off of a job that wasnt needed for a receipt printer.
> It works for about 10-15 min then automatically turns off. The power supply is hot and the led light strips are warm.
> Why is this occurring?
> ...


Strip rated 12v

Power supply puts out 24v

I've led you to water, horse, now drink. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I am a low voltage tech, wanting to learn more about higher voltage.
> I have 8 led strips glued to a board that i have connected by soldering +/-connections to each other. I want to power it by using a power supply that i got off of a job that wasnt needed for a receipt printer.
> It works for about 10-15 min then automatically turns off. The power supply is hot and the led light strips are warm.
> Why is this occurring?
> ...


The power supply has built in overload protection. 
LEDs are a semiconductor and are rated in watts. Also, higher wattage LEDs require a heat sink like a processor inside of a computer has. You should mount those LEDs on a piece of aluminum or copper to keep them cool.


----------

